# Inter-building communication?



## Luck (Apr 24, 2022)

Is there a readily available resource for finding communication channels internally? 
For example, you work at store T1200 and want to email someone in T0400 about a question. 
If there a way to look up the managements emails without already knowing them or just hoping to get lucky finding someone in Slack?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2022)

If you have email, you can search the store number. You get a list of all positions that have email for that store (for example T0400.GMTL). You can either use the position email, or click in to get the name(s) and do it that way.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 24, 2022)

Usually if I’m emailing a store, I at least know who their DSD is because it’s either in my district or a nearby one. Once you find that, you can type their name into outlook and go down the management chain from there.


----------

